# Boss Mt-2 Metal Zone as a boost/overdrive/eq + Unconventional uses of other pedals?



## lookralphsbak (Mar 20, 2011)

I searched the forum for a topic on this but didn't find anything. I've owned this pedal for many years and used it on top of the clean channel for my SS amp but the distortion from this pedal sounds like ass. I stopped using the pedal around 2 years ago and popped it back in the box and never touched it again. Now I'm working on my effects chain and trying to find a tone that I love and I'm thinking I should see if adding my MT-2 might help my tone out. I've seen the MT-2 in people's chains but I think "eww why are they using the Metalzone" but I guess the pedal is perfect when used as a boost/overdrive and can even be used as an EQ pedal, really helps shape and color the tones on the amp (apparently Cannibal Corpse used the MT-2 as a boost/overdrive when recording "Kill"). I also just found out Jon Nödtveidt (Dissection) also used the MT-2 live.
So does anyone on here use this pedal as a boost or overdrive?

Also, I guess so this topic doesn't become stale after a discussion on the MT-2 does anyone have any pedals that were made for one thing but you decided to use it for another?


----------



## EOT (Mar 20, 2011)

I've used the MT2 to boost my triple rec before. It can work pretty well. I prefer a ts9, or lately I've been using an OCD. The MT2 is very aggressive sounding. But yes, you can use it as a boost/eq in front of a dirty amp. 

I've also tried a tri metal pedal from zoom do the same thing with similar results as the MT2.


----------



## Distortion (Mar 20, 2011)

I use a MT-2 to boost my dual rectifier and it sounds great! I just dime the level, cut out distortion (0) and everything else is at noon...

Great results... to get a djenty tone you could just boost the mids using the pedal and get great tones out of it. I just never use the distortion on it anymore...


----------



## Fantomas (Mar 20, 2011)

I do it as well.

I use it as a boost/eq in front of a JCM800 with a 1960 cab. Varied results though, with my stock RGA7 it's actually doable and I get enough distortion from the amp, only need a little push and some eq from the Metal Zone. Normally gives a nice warm sound without the harshness you normally get from a Metal Zone or active pickups

This week I brought my UV to rehearsal and it sounded like ass.
Pickups didnt have enough power to distort the amp enough and it somehow even emphasised the 2 dimensional distortion from the Metal Zone, even with the distortion on minimal and the preamp on max

Thinking of getting a Jemini pedal for rehearsals, those sound nice and warm.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Mar 20, 2011)

I still think the pedal is too shrill sounding when added into the line. However, a Keeley modded MT-2 sounds awesome. I have one right now. Two of the three modes were great for a clean boost.


----------



## EOT (Mar 20, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> I still think the pedal is too shrill sounding when added into the line. However, a Keeley modded MT-2 sounds awesome. I have one right now. Two of the three modes were great for a clean boost.



I forgot mine has been modded by Joe bodenhamer. The cerberus mod I believe he called it. Similar to what keeley does. With the three way toggle and bright ass led.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 20, 2011)

Why does everyone say "ew, Metal Zone"? It's a good distortion pedal, much better than most others in it's price range. It's been used by many metal bands as a boost to get excellent tones. It doesn't have to be modded to sound good either.


----------



## vanhendrix (Mar 20, 2011)

I use my boss line switcher to switch between two inputs instead of the usuall loops/outputs.

I have my main guitar through the wireless, and a backup hooked up by a cable. If (when) I break a string during a show, I just grab a new guitar and stomp on one pedal. Bam.

Oh and it's wired all pretty-like into my pedalboard. Looks cool


----------



## Larrikin666 (Mar 20, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> Why does everyone say "ew, Metal Zone"? It's a good distortion pedal, much better than most others in it's price range. It's been used by many metal bands as a boost to get excellent tones. It doesn't have to be modded to sound good either.



Mainly because they're very harsh sounding even when dialed in correctly. To make things worse, the people who generally used when when they first came up just pushed the gain, bass, and treble to 10 to create a sonic fury of awful tone.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 20, 2011)

I get great sounds from mine, and own classic records that used the MT-2.


----------



## somniumaeternum (Mar 20, 2011)

I hear from a friend of mine that this is kind of a classic death metal pedal to put in front of the amp to push it more (not really to get the distortion..). Haven't really heard it myself though..


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 20, 2011)

somniumaeternum said:


> I hear from a friend of mine that this is kind of a classic death metal pedal to put in front of the amp to push it more (not really to get the distortion..). Haven't really heard it myself though..


I think the pedal your thinking of is the HM-2


> In the early 1990s two death metal scenes emerged in Gothenburg and Stockholm. The first wave of "Swedish death metal" consisted of the bands Carnage and Nihilist, who fragmented later into Entombed, Dismember and Unleashed. Many of these bands used the trademark Tomas Skogsberg/Sunlight Studios "buzzsaw" guitar tone.[4] It was created by using heavily detuned electric guitars (usually C# standard or lower), a maxed out Boss HM-2 Heavy Metal pedal, sometimes in combination with a single guitar through a Boss DS-1 Distortion pedal.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swedish_death_metal


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 20, 2011)

lookralphsbak said:


> I think the pedal your thinking of is the HM-2
> 
> Swedish death metal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The MT2 was also used often in oldschool death metal.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 20, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> The MT2 was also used often in oldschool death metal.


Right, I posted about Jon from Dissection using it... I can see how dissection did, they have that icy mid>high guitar range... I want that tone... I can now get it!


----------



## BabUShka (Mar 25, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> Why does everyone say "ew, Metal Zone"? It's a good distortion pedal, much better than most others in it's price range. It's been used by many metal bands as a boost to get excellent tones. It doesn't have to be modded to sound good either.



True that. Many people who can't tweak their EQ'es talks shit about the mt2 without giving it time to learn how it works. 

I sold mine though and bought a HardWire Distortion instead. It sounds like a modded MT2. A bit tighter too.


----------



## Soubi7string (Mar 26, 2011)

Right flippin here on the whole using a pedal for unconventional usage.
I used to own an MT-2 but I tired of it's sound quickly and lost it in moving many a year back.
But when I did use it I used it as a bit of a boost and EQ.
and for the unconventional pedal usage continuation:
I use my harmony man to fill in sound when our lead goes into a solo or I use it to give the son it's own texture.(I have said video of a practice where inuse it on an entire song)and people seem to dig it.
The phase shifter will be used unconventionally when I pair it up with an expression pedal to bubble hints out.
I use my WMD Geiger counter as a boost level wise and as a solo tone with the Lofi engaged on setting 6.
I use my memory toy to double my sound even more to give off the effect of double harmony mans at work and as a doubler for my guitar when the harmony man isn't what I want to use.
I use my boss hyper fuzz to give mean grindy tone(I use it with my distorted channel) which blends well with the lead guitar and bass when engaged.
I use my kill switch for what it is so no unconventional usage there.
Annnnnnnd I believe that's it


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 26, 2011)

lol funny thing is now I'm searching online for mt-2 and cs-3 mods... I found this:
fucking brutal... It doesn't sound as awesome a lot of the other mods but it's a brutal mod


and he modded a fucking tuner...


----------



## Sephael (Mar 26, 2011)

I use my BD-2 on lower gain settings in front of another distortion pedal.


----------



## insatanity (Mar 30, 2011)

Cannibal corpse gear ->


----------

